# Little-Bits Waiting Thread



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well, to follow suit of Jill, let drag this thread out until the middle of May! Maybe even past June if any doelings are still cycling in a month :lol:

I have 3 does due in February towards the end, 3 due in March more toward the end, surprisingly only one due in April on April Fools  and 2 due in the middle of May. 

First up is my coming 9 year old doe, Clarice, then a coming 5 year old, Babette, and a coming 2 year old, Clarice's daughter, Fancy. Fancy will actually end up kidding before she turns 2, so she'll technically be a 2nd freshening yearling :lol:
I guess I don't have any adult pics of Fancy, so the last one is her as a baby


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Beautiful girls! Good luck!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Ah great, I know you posted just to tempt me :lol: You're going to get lots of gorgeous bucks and I'll be sitting over here drooling...
Hope you get your 3 does, maybe I should have you ship me a doe next year along with a buck


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

:laugh: 

Thanks guys, hope I get my 3 does too :greengrin:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good luck


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks!  

5 weeks left to go! I think Clarice and Fancy have singles or small twins, Babette likely has another single (probably a buck).
The other girls are looking good, Biagia most likely has twins, and maybe even Coup  Time will tell, still have 9-10 weeks for them.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Roughly 21 days left for Clarice, 22 days left for Babette, and 26 days left for Fancy. Getting closer!  

My guesses are twins for Clarice (maybe buck/doe? or twin does again, she's only ever had 1 buck in her entire kidding career), single for Babette (buck is my guess) and single for Fancy (guessing doe this time). 


Then next up is Coup, due March 15th, 46 days left to go, most likely a single. Then Biagia and Edna on March 20th, 51 days left to go. I'm almost sure Biagia has at least one buck in there, probably twin bucks, she's certainly acting like one herself. And we'll say single doe for Edna again because I'm hopeful :lol:

Then my April kidding is Buffy, the halfing, who knows who she is bred to, due April fools (1st), so 63 days for her. I'll say buck/doe twins again for her.

And maybe last, but not least, I have Allilea (FF) and Delilah kidding on May 12th and May 13th, only a mere 104 and 105 days left for them! :ROFL: And however many the count may be, somehow I think they'll both have bucks.

I still may breed one more doeling to kid on the 4th of July, but that is contingent on whether or not she comes back in heat next week :lol:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You have them spaced out pretty good.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I would have had them all kidding by the end of March, but life got busy and I wasn't home much to catch them on their cycles, so yes, they're pretty spaced out! Though I think I might like it better this way, last year was terrible for me with the kiddings back to back and me being up for 3 days straight. 

So even though it was unintentional to space them out this much, I think I might like it


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm nearly as spread out as you! My first is due in a week, with the others due between then and the end of May, totaling eight does. 

Good luck!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol I'm spaced out from any day now to the end of June  it's 52 does and it's going to be rush rush wait wait wait rush rush rush lol I don't know if I like them spread out or all together. I like spread out sleep wise but together because the last ones born always gets pushed aside but I'll make another creep feeder for the smaller ones this year
And (cough cough) where are pictures of your girls??!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

There's not much to see :lol: The first 3 does due don't have baby bellies like the others get  And the one went off feed like she did 2 years ago, and the other is old, so they're on the thinner side right now. 
There's a lot of mud too.... not very pretty :lol:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol boy do I understand the mud! I pretty much take no pictures of my goats right now, so as a fellow Californian I totally understand


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Getting closer! Roughly 2 weeks for Clarice, 18 days for Babette, and 22 days for Fancy! :woohoo:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Ah so, its a race for Guinen and Coup this year. Guinen is day 150 on March 14th.


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I would have had them all kidding by the end of March, but life got busy and I wasn't home much to catch them on their cycles, so yes, they're pretty spaced out! Though I think I might like it better this way, last year was terrible for me with the kiddings back to back and me being up for 3 days straight.
> 
> So even though it was unintentional to space them out this much, I think I might like it


Good luck with your beautiful, beautiful girls! :dance:

I'm hoping to have my girls kid as close as possible. Might not be the best decision, but because I bottle feed the kids I like them to be as close in age as possible. We'll see how that madness goes. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Guinen will probably win, Coup goes way over. I think she went to 156 or 157 last year. Actually, all mine go over.... So I'm just going to count to 155 as their due dates from now on :lol:

Thank you! Got my fingers crossed for doe kids even though I'm only keeping a couple, I would like to have some to sell this year


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Patiently waiting....opcorn: watching the race!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Anybody want to guess genders? 

Clarice's history: 2008 :kidred:, 2009 :kidred: :kidred:, 2010 :kidred: :kidred:, 2011 :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:, 2013 :kidred: :kidblue:, 2014 :kidred:, 2015 :kidred: :kidred:

Babette's history: 2013 :kidblue: :kidblue:, 2014 :kidblue:, 2015 :kidred:

Fancy's history: 2015 :kidblue:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Coup's history: 2013 :kidred: :kidblue:, 2014 :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue:, 2015 :kidblue:

Biagia's history: 2013 :kidred: :kidblue:, 2014 :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue:, 2015 :kidred: :kidblue:

Edna's history: 2015 :kidred:

Buffy's history: 2015 :kidblue: :kidred:

Delilah: 2015 I believe both were :kidred:

Allilea going to be a FF


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm gonna say twin does for Clarice:lol:
Can't wait to see those babies! Getting close


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

So Clarice only has only had ONE buckling since 2008??


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yep only one buckling ever in her kidding career, now I'm for surely getting twin bucks from her :ROFL: It must be her own body chemistry or something, because I have used several different bucks on her and she's had almost all does.


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

Nah, I think it's safe to say Clarice is gonna have :kidred: :kidred: and maybe :kidred: :lol:

She has an impressive history!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I hope so, even if only one doe! I'll have to DNA test them though... drat! :lol:


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

DNA test? is that in utero?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

No, it's after they are born. You have to send in hairs with the root attached for testing, some from the kids and some from each of the bucks that might be the sire. 
One of the breeders I know here had AIed a doe only to have her get in buck pasture. She had quad does. When they were DNA typed 2 of them were from the AI buck and 2 from the live buck :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

:lol: Well at least she got some of each, could have only been from her live buck :lol: 

The days are ticking by, not too long of a wait now. I should either be super ready to start milking again, or my hands might be totally useless, it could go either way :lol: 
I also really need a milk machine, and LOT of grain for the cow. She eats ridiculously fast. My other cow, Lady will take 10 minutes to eat 2 scoops of grain, whereas Annabelle will eat 2 scoops of grain in less than 2 minutes... I can only get a little over a quart milked out of her in that time between only using one hand while I hold the bucket with the other, and my out of practice hands, the thicker teats on a cow and this weather, why not blame that too we don't want it to be left out :lol:
But she really is doing good for hardly ever being handled, not being tied up or anything and very minimal udder handling. The last time I milked a cow was 13 years ago, and that did not work out so well :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well, I think I'll add Fergie on here now :lol: Bred to Brigade for some patriotic kids :july:


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

goathiker said:


> No, it's after they are born. You have to send in hairs with the root attached for testing, some from the kids and some from each of the bucks that might be the sire.
> One of the breeders I know here had AIed a doe only to have her get in buck pasture. She had quad does. When they were DNA typed 2 of them were from the AI buck and 2 from the live buck :lol:


That is crazy cool. I had no idea that could happen.



Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> The days are ticking by, not too long of a wait now. I should either be super ready to start milking again, or my hands might be totally useless, it could go either way :lol:


I know how that goes...I'm not looking forward to re-conditioning my hands. Last year I was milking seven does by hand and for the first few weeks I'd wake up with my hand in a cramped up claw. DH told me I was milking in my sleep! :shock: :slapfloor: Now I have a stress ball to hopefully help with the transition...
Must. Get. Milking. Machine. :laugh:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

^^I have one, I really don't like to use it though. Much rather hand milk!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Can you send it to me? :lol: I have a COW to hand milk, my arms are already so toned though :ROFL:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

:lol:I better keep it around in case I don't want to hand milk 18 does next year


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Whimp! :lol: Try hand milking 60, when you get to 61, you may use the machine :lol:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

And to that, I have no answer:lol:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

But to someone who used to milk 60 does by hand, is a cow too much for you to handle?:lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

No, my hands and arms are already used to it. It's just going from no milking since like July last year, to milking a cow was horrible for the 1st two days :lol: You have to squeeze about 4x as hard to 1/2 the amount of milk :lol: Cows have WAY thicker teats.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Oh I can hardly imagine the torture you endured for those 2 days:lol: 
How much are you getting from her with the calf nursing too?
I imagine that would be a bit of an adjustment though


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I get to order a Simple Pulse next month :lol:


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

goathiker said:


> I get to order a Simple Pulse next month :lol:


Yay! Awesome Jill. You'll love it!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well I took her off the dairy grain because 1), it's really expensive to feed it to a cow, and 2), it was pushing her production. Just a couple scoops had her streaming milk onto the ground.
I was getting 4 gallons a day, plus whatever the calf is eating, which I imagine is more than a gallon, she doesn't look like a starving drop calf so she's probably drinking 2+ gallons a day, and I don't even know how much she was watering the ground with.
I have her on cob once a day now, and I'm taking 3 gallons a day from her. 
When DH goes back to work I'll get her on alfalfa and back on the dairy grain, but until then, this is working


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL that is hilarious! But hey, at least you have fresh milk!! 

My husband is pretty good at milking our does when need be - we don't raise dairy goats, so the only time we milk is usually if they have too much when milk comes in or at weaning time.
Me on the other hand... I am so lousy at it, I don't know what I'd do if I ever got a dairy doe...lol.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

It's so good! :yum: Watch me gain like 50lbs now though :ROFL: And the calf is just too cute 

Shouldn't be long until baby goats start arriving though. Clarice has 8 days or so I think (I don't have an exact due date, I have a within a week range) 12 days for Babette, and 16 for Fancy. Clarice and Fancy are already bagging up some now, Babs waits until she kids.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Sheesh, I have too much milk right now:lol: I don't know what I'd do with a cow! It wouldn't be a problem but most of it doesn't taste good yet! 3 Alpines are producing too much for 10 kids:lol: They need to hurry up and start drinking more bc my freezer is becoming VERY full of milk!
I guess you can do a lot more with cow milk though than with goat milk.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

We're at -2 to 6 days left for Clarice's due date :lol: 7 days for Babette, she looks so awful right now I'm considering drying her up once she kids... I think I need her teeth looked at, she seems to eat very carefully, slow and like something is tender in there.... And there's 11 days left for Fancy.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

margaret said:


> Sheesh, I have too much milk right now:lol: I don't know what I'd do with a cow! It wouldn't be a problem but most of it doesn't taste good yet! 3 Alpines are producing too much for 10 kids:lol: They need to hurry up and start drinking more bc my freezer is becoming VERY full of milk!
> I guess you can do a lot more with cow milk though than with goat milk.


You should get a pig to grow for your freezer! They grow good and get fat quick on milk- cow and goat. To be honest that's how I got my first dairy goat to feed my pigs


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Any pics of your girls?


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Yeah Lacie, any photos? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Why does everyone seem to be missing the fact that I said one of them looks AWFUL and the other is an old kind of awful? :lol: And not the kind of regular awful I say they are when they don't have giant rumens :lol: I mean awful as in they are thin, they look terrible, that's why I'm drying Babs up once she kids. I won't be caught dead posting their pics on here right now!! :lol: You will see baby pics and nothing more from those two :lol: 

And in other news, Clarice's ligs are lowering and softening, so maybe babies tomorrow.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Ahem, I need Clarice pictures, I can excuse Babs. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

But I'm so behind, I don't have anyone kid clipped, tails are crazy, udders are hairy, they have beards, it's a disaster out there! :ROFL: BUT I have a valid excuse.... I'm getting picked up to go look at some cars and possibly buy one today


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey I have a awful looking one too, I just make sure she's not in any of the pictures which is hard because she's in my face all the time lol and she's first up on my list to kid  so there won't be any pictures of her just here's sandys kids lol


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

gegegoatgirl2698 said:


> You should get a pig to grow for your freezer! They grow good and get fat quick on milk- cow and goat. To be honest that's how I got my first dairy goat to feed my pigs


We actually have 3 pigs...they're getting butchered this week :yum:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Clarice is due soon, isn't she?


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

margaret said:


> We actually have 3 pigs...they're getting butchered this week :yum:


Awesome! Just got mine back!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

margaret said:


> Clarice is due soon, isn't she?


Clarice could have been due anytime from the 11th to the 19th, but I think the 18-19 was the real due date.
Babs is due in 3 days, Fancy in 7.

It's going to be off and on raining for the next few days, so maybe that'll get things started.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Yay, lets see some Babs babies! 
Who's she bred to?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Babs and Fancy are bred to Brigade, and I'm 90% sure Clarices kids will be Brigade's as well, as he was the last buck to breed her on her heat. Coup and Fergie will be having Brigade babies as well. 
Biagia, Edna, Allilea, and Delilah will be having Vigilante babies.

Buffy will be having unknowns :lol: Maybe she'll have triplets and have a kid from each of the bucks! :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Twin bucks from Babs


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties! Not sure if you wanted bucks but they are cute.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

One of your goats went early Lacie? :lol: Wow that's surprising!
Congrats!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

2 whole days early! I almost had a heart attack. Funny thing is I wasnt even there when she had them. Didnt look close and boom an hour later when I looked out the door I saw two little squishy things flopping around her (that was surprise #2!) :lol: her banded buck was almost a nice pied, he has a small patch of blue and blue shoulders.
Little 6 pounders. Was not expecting her to have twins!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Internet is finally half way working.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Too cute!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Hoping to get these boys out of here in the next few days. Got them up on CL, gonna see if I can get $100 each for them, $150 for both. If not I'll try $50 each.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

But mom, get some really good pictures of the belted one before they go, he's cute


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Very handsome fellas!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yeah, the belted boy is really nice. He's pretty level and high in the withers already, wider in the hips too, good rear legs. He'd make a great buck for someone. I may hang onto him and try to sell him as a breeding buck, he is really pretty. Maybe hang onto him until June and get him all clipped up to show off that blue.
Got them both on cows milk right now because Babs has next to nothing, I think she caught the stupid staph mastitis, so I'm treating that, and will dry treat Biagia, Coup and Delilah for sure, and if I can get the money, I'd like to get some lysigin (sp) to hopefully put an end to this mastitis crap. 
Careful what you say huh? :lol: All these years of never having mastitis and now it's here :hair:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

That belted one is so pretty!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are gorgeous! I absolutely love the coloring on them. I am so sorry mom had no milk, hopefully you can get it nipped in the bud before it affects your other girls. I've never dealt with it in the goats, but I read and hear about it so much, it's scary.
Years ago when I had my son, I breastfed, and got mastitis, OMG it was awful, horrible pain, fever, body aches, it hit so suddenly, one minute I was fine, the next I was waking up in the middle of the night feeling like death was knocking on my door! So I sure feel bad for the critters who have to deal with it


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Her udder was much better this morning, softer, more milk. She had only about 14oz of colostrum yesterday, and had about a quart and a half this morning after the infusion last night. I milked her out and left the bucket of milk on the step because I was going to come back and dump it after I did another treatment, but by the time I got back she drank the whole thing!  But hopefully that will help her fight the mastitis too, just gross though :lol: 
Not really a big deal on the little amount of milk from her, I have a cow in milk, so she saves the day.  


Belted boy is doing great this today, I'll have to weigh him, but I feel like he's gained at least a half pound already, maybe closer to a pound, he's a lot heavier than he was yesterday. 
His less flashy brother on the other hand is ridiculous! He is just terrible at everything, I don't know if he was oxygen deprived or what. Bottle feeding is just a pain with him because he's a stupid sucker, hopefully he'll catch on, haven't had to tube him yet, but he's still too dumb to move to a faster flowing nipple.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Also, today is the last day in my range of due dates for Clarice, so she's on 150 today, just a matter of time! Fancy is on day 145 today, so both should kid in 5-10 business days :lol: 
Since Babs didn't even look pregnant at all, and had twins, I think both Clarice and Fancy could have twins in there.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> Years ago when I had my son, I breastfed, and got mastitis, OMG it was awful, horrible pain, fever, body aches, it hit so suddenly, one minute I was fine, the next I was waking up in the middle of the night feeling like death was knocking on my door! So I sure feel bad for the critters who have to deal with it


Me too! For 2 days I sat in the hospital with a pillow over my stomach (c section) shivering and crying. I only have had a cow and a doe with mastitis and I felt so bad and told them I'm so sorry and understand why you want to break my arm lol
But onto these babies! Very adorable!! You have me so excited to see what my little alpines are going to have! And the almost 2 years I've had them I have not been looking forward to see what they would give me


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well I'm glad I did not have to go through that! Yikes!

I finally got the stupid baby to take a bottle, I really dislike tubing them just because they're stupid :lol: I put the lambar nipple on the bottle and said "you'll eat it or you'll inhale it and drown, up to you" shoved it in his mouth and he started eating :lol:


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Yup, mastitis was the worst thing, next to my thirty hour non medicated labor, that I've ever been through. My fever was so high that anytime I turned my head too quickly I blacked out, and I had to put a washcloth in my mouth to bite down on every time my daughter nursed. It was AWFUL. I will be doing everything humanly possible to prevent mastitis in my does for sure!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh my goodness! I feel incredibly lucky now, and very sorry you all had to go through that! I don't know how I avoided getting it 5 times, but I'm glad I didn't, I never knew it was that bad!

On a side note, holy cow is it easy to milk a goat after hand milking a cow! :shocked: Their teats are SO thin and soft in comparison, practically effortless milking!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well I must say, Im kinda happy I'm not the only one! The nurses made me out to be some kind of special thing lol although I honestly don't wish that on anyone!
5 babies?? Your a super mom!!! Im going grey at 30 over 2 kids lol but one is my mini me so that means I have to watch her like she is actually 3 kids  Oh how I feel for my mother!
And I swear boys are the worse to get to take bottles! I had a doe that kidded and 3 days later she decided to stick her head threw the fence during a storm and get pneumonia and die. The little girl took the bottle after a few hours of being hungry. The boy would rather die then take that thing. I had to tube him for i think 4 days and finally gave up and gave him to a dog friend I have that feeds raw meat


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm getting grey now (which I honestly thought I would have gone grey at 30-35! :lol: ), but I try and keep that on the hush hush and cover it up :lol: I sometimes wish mine weren't spaced out so much, they're all almost 7yrs apart, so they didn't really have anyone to play with :lol: I consider my friend Debbie to be a super mom, she had triplet girls!!! NO THANK YOU! :ROFL: 

Ugh, bottle bucks are the worst, I get a little sad inside when I see that they are bucks :lol: But some take to the bottle right away and some just don't want anything to do with it. I hate it the most when their entire body goes limp when you try and stick the nipple in their mouth and just drool it all out :hair: (aka, the stupid buck I have right now!) :lol: It sometimes feels like it would be easier to move a car with a flyswatter!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

lol I just stopped dying my hair about 3 years ago and decided to go all natural. I noticed the few greys about 6 months ago and though oh no big deal theres only like 5 of them, then my loving husband pointed out he could see them lol so Ill be back dying it soon.
My kids were pretty close, 2 years 5 days lol, it was very over whelming at first but it was nice to get out of a stage and still remember what I learned from the first one. And triplets no way!! I mean it doesn't seem all THAT bad till you really think about the fact that the chances of all 3 sleeping and eating at the same time just is not there lol Maybe adopt triplet 5 year olds wouldn't be bad 
But ok back to your goats, now when is your next one due?? I have to live threw you guys because Im not even close to kidding yet


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yeah, no way could I deal with triplets! I have no idea how she did it! 

Next babies are due anytime now, Clarice is on 150-151 today, and her daughter is on 145 today. 
Then nothing until march 15th, two on the 20th, then april 1st, may 12th and 13th, and july 4th.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I had 4 kids 18 months apart. 2 boys and 2 girls. The youngest will be 26 in August. I think you were born the year I got married Jessica so, I'm 17 years older than you :lol:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I was one of 4 too. It was nice because if I got mad at one I could play with another lol but we were also spread out. My sister, 5 years later me, 3 years later my brother, then 4 my other brother. Me and my baby brother are the closest. My sister hates me growing up and me and my brothers closest to me in age would fight like crazy but when the baby came he was mine! I don't think we ever didn't get along till recently and only because he has a girlfriend now lol 
Wow I bet you really had your crap together by my age then lol I'm still not sure I do at times lol but my kids are my life even if at times like this when they are on vacation they drive me crazy lol


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

4 kids 18 months apart!! Phew!! I have two, 21 months apart... And I feel run ragged. Of course they're three and one so I'm in the thick of it right now. DH would do anything to get me to agree to another.... He's the fourth of EIGHT! I'm the oldest of two, seven years apart...so I grew up basically as an only child. It did make it more difficult for me to adjust to the chaos of young children.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't know how people can have 8-12 kids, those kind of people frighten me :lol: 

The boys are 2 days old now, belted boy has gained 2 pounds, retard has gained a pound. Little buggers figured out how to nurse too, so now I have to treat again and tape her teats, they've cost me $12 today! :lol: Hopefully someone buys them soon!
Clarice is going to go tomorrow I think, ligs are loosening, but nothing imminent.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Lacie, too bad I'm not in California. I'd buy one of those bucks in a heartbeat-they are beautiful! 

I'm the 9th in a family of 13. The year difference in the first and last kid is 22 years. 
One of my aunts has 18 children. I have over 170 cousins.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Ranger1 said:


> Lacie, too bad I'm not in California. I'd buy one of those bucks in a heartbeat-they are beautiful!
> 
> I'm the 9th in a family of 13. The year difference in the first and last kid is 22 years.
> One of my aunts has 18 children. I have over 170 cousins.


Wowza!!

My husband's oldest sibling is 35, youngest is ten. His youngest brother is five years younger than his oldest niece... And was born six weeks after his nephew. So far there are 11 grandkids, and that's only between three of the siblings so.... We're going to have to rent a hall soon for get togethers. As of right now, our home is the only place all 24 of us fit for holidays.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Any kids...?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

That would be a negatory. Clarice is still dragging it out. Ligs are still almost gone, getting harder to find the left one, right one is higher still. Kinda thought she might go today, but maybe tomorrow, because as always with her, 3-5 business days, as it is, after all, Sunday :lol: 
Fancy looks pretty round, udder is filling a little more, so maybe she'll go on her date (3 days from now). Looks like she has twins in there.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Oreo is due the same day as Fancy and she's trying to hold out as long as she can:lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow Lacie...I had five too. Oldest is 28, then 26, then 22 and lastly 17 year old twins. All boys except one twin. Glad I never got mastitis! :!:

Oh, and I'm 45 and do not cover my grays, I have earned them :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

goathiker said:


> I had 4 kids 18 months apart. 2 boys and 2 girls. The youngest will be 26 in August. I think you were born the year I got married Jessica so, I'm 17 years older than you :lol:


you mean 18 months apart for each one? or twins twice?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well, not a goat, but Peaches is having babies! 2 girls, 1 boy so far. And of course she's been in labor all night, so I haven't slept at all yet. Flipping 4am here, what a horrible time to be awake! :coffee2: :lol: 
Things seem to be having babies early so far this year. She wasnt due for another 3 days


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Is Peaches a dog?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes :lol: Still 3, probably 2-3 more in there.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

So now that everyone else got the ball rolling, and it's no longer the weekend, Clarice should be kidding anytime now :lol:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol I'm surprised she didn't join in with peaches and make life interesting for you lol


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL All of our does have kidded on the weekend EXCEPT the last one. She was due yesterday, and is still holding out. She is a FF, and absolutely driving me crazy, I really thought she was in early labor yesterday lol.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Beautiful boys.  I have been vacant cause of my job at Fed Ex. Put my two weeks in a week ago just cause there is no way for me to raise babies and work those kind of hours. Will pick it back up or go back to HVAC when the season will allow. We are just days away from starting ourselves. We are a bit behind here but not unexpected with the job. Can not wait for the babies to start dropping for everyone!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm gonna have to check her ligs in a minute here, she has that walk about her :lol: She's a sly one that doesn't like to let you know. She can be on the ground pushing, with a pair of legs hanging out and as soon as she sees you she jumps up and tries to act super regular by eating that little piece of hay over there, pretending nothing is going on :lol: And with all this anticipation, watch her have twin bucks too! 

I'm tired now, I think Peaches is done. Took some oxy and some fishing to get the last two out (just try and picture how hard that is with a 35lb dog... :lol
With an almost certain total of 7 pups, 4 girls and 3 boys!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

So...how are Clarice and Fancy?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Not much change in either one. Both of their ligs might be a little softer, but I doubt there will be kids today, *maybe* tomorrow.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Clarice is in labor, goo and digging


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Yay!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Buck doe twins. Buck is a broken sundgau, doe is a broken two tone chammy. They have some pretty long hair, so me thinks Brigade is indeed the dad, but the doe will be retained and DNA's. 

Next up is Fancy, maybe she'll kid on the leap day! :lol: I'll have the oldest looking "young" doe with the most freshenings :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Just a couple minutes old, the doe already getting her land legs and peeing


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

:stars:
Glad you got a doe!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

real cute.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Awe beautiful


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well, the chammy doe has been named Helga, guess my vote doesn't count! :lol: I wanted to name her Carol (say it in a horror movie voice, it's fun :ROFL: )

Don't really have a name for the buck yet, but he, or one of the other ones might be gifted to a friend.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Also, I find it funny, and sad at the same time, but half my herd is Clarice's daughters! :lol: 
So the Clarice line includes; Clarice, Buffy, Fancy, Fergie, Francine, Helga, and her granddaughter Reema. Then I have her niece, Edna, and her daughter Allilea... so yeah, half my herd is because of Clarice and her dad :lol:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

We Want More Pictures!:dancedgi: :camera: :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I'll get some more pictures of Clarices kids tomorrow, I tried to get some of Babs kids today, but I only had my phone with the super slow camera, so only two pictures came out semi ok :lol: 

Fancy is on 152, Coup is due in 18 days, Biagia and Edna in 23 days. Coup definitely looks like she has another single, but what do I know, Babs was thinner than her and had scrawny twins :lol: Thinking a single for Edna and twins again for Biagia though. Thinking super pink for Biagia and Coup!! :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Babette's boys


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

You know its spring when you start seeing the green ear fungus!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Pretty boys!
Oh and that reminds me, I need to go tattoo a goat before his new owner picks him up this afternoon.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Think we're gonna have some leap day babies from Fancy! Ligs are pretty hard to find, dropped quite a bit, wasn't too interested in grain last night either. Hoping it's a doe, or twin does.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

How's Fancy?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Just now losing her plug, taking her slooooow sweet time


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Hehe, she's determined to make you wait as long as possible before she finally gives you those doelings she has stowed away in there:lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh no, I'm fully expecting these to be buck kids, there is no reward to the long wait, I just know it :lol:


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Beautiful babies - She may surprise you with a doeling.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Anything yet??


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Whole lotta nothin still :lol: more uncomfortable, *maybe* some more discharge than earlier, kid (s) are totally in position, just waiting on her....


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Any babies yet?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Twin does veeeery late last night! But they're cou blancs! :mecry: :lol: the bigger doe is pretty hairy too, smaller doe has a pink nose  pics coming at some point today :lol:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

See, I TOLD you she had does in there!:lol:
Congrats!! Glad you got girls! Are you keeping one? 
Can't wait to see them


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I only want to keep one, but everyone else is all "Oh, no, we HAVE to keep them both!" :hair: That's fine and dandy until it comes down to who's actually feeding them all :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Crappy phone pics, but as you can see the bigger girl is a tank, pictures before she had even nursed! The pink nose girl has that weird curly hair that her last buck had... :lol: I don't know where the curly hair is coming from!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Aww, they're cute!
I love pink noses


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

lol almost looks like we used the same buck! black and whites


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Babettes kids left today, now to sell the other buck :lol: 

13 days left for Coup, 18 for Biagia and Edna.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Coup is due in a week, right?
I wanna see her babies


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yep, she for surely is, and 12 days for Biagia and Edna.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I would love a vacation like that between kiddings!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Rather unfancy twin bucks from Coup today. *le sigh :lol:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry you got boys. At least they are healthy.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Twin bucks, sheesh.
Maybe you should send me one:shades:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Awww, but they're adorable, right? And boys pull the funniest antics! Congratulations!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

margaret said:


> Twin bucks, sheesh.
> Maybe you should send me one:shades:


Do you want the bigger one, or the one with more white and a bulls-eye black spot in the white? :lol:

I'll get pics of all the kids in a bit.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Pics of all the kids. Fancy's pink nose doe is WAY more photogenic than the fluffy one. Helga is not very photogenic either, seems to be that way with doe kids :lol:
And then Clarice's black buckling is like a carbon copy of Brigade color wise.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Hopefully these pics show you how incredibly hairy Fancy's other doe kid is :lol: Little woolly mammoth in comparison to pink nose 

And Buffy just cause.... those ears though..... :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Also have two mares going to foal any day now. One of them looks like it might be within the next 2 days, maybe today, she's been a little off since this morning...


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Rather unfancy twin bucks from Coup today. *le sigh :lol:


Noooooooooo!!!! Bad Coup


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yeah, I really wanted does! Oh well, nice looking bucks though. Not sure if I'm going to swap one of them out for Vigilante or not, well see.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice looking kids Lacie! Who's the pancake? :lol:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Do you want the bigger one, or the one with more white and a bulls-eye black spot in the white? :lol:


I want the one with the bulls-eye!:lol:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

You have green stuff on the ground!! That's not fair:lol:

I still think that pink nosed one is the cutest!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

margaret said:


> You have green stuff on the ground!! That's not fair:lol:
> 
> I still think that pink nosed one is the cutest!


Margaret, even I have green stuff on the ground! :lol: how do you not?! Lol!

And I agree, she's super cute!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Well I have a bit, but not in my goat pen:lol:
It's really warm down here, but stuff doesn't seem to be growing!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yeah, pink nose is definitely more photogenic, and a bit more dairy. Short & Fluffy looks like she 2 inches tall! The fluff detracts from her height so much, and she is possibly the worst kid to take a picture of, she's always in some awkward stance :lol: 
Helga isn't very easy to get a picture of either, for the same reason (awkward stances all the time).

The boys are like little models though :lol:

Great! You can totally have the bulls-eye boy, just pay me enough to make it worth my while to NOT to make him an addition to the cloak/coat :lol: It really would be a shame to put those genetics into a cloak/coat.
And we hardly have any grass at all, note the mud you can still see if the boys soaking wet pics. :lol: There is usually quite a bit of grass by now, but it's not here yet. Waiting patiently! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Biagia and Edna are due today. Biagias plug is coming out, ligs softening but still pretty firm. Maybe sometime tonight or tomorrow. Waiting ever so patiently for those DOE kids!!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Fingers crossed for at least one doe!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Thinking pink!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> The boys are like little models though :lol:
> 
> Great! You can totally have the bulls-eye boy, just pay me enough to make it worth my while to NOT to make him an addition to the cloak/coat :lol: It really would be a shame to put those genetics into a cloak/coat.
> And we hardly have any grass at all, note the mud you can still see if the boys soaking wet pics. :lol: There is usually quite a bit of grass by now, but it's not here yet. Waiting patiently! :lol:


And how much would that be?:lol:
It's just the problem of how to get him from CA to NC:lol:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Come on Biagia, let's see those doe kids!!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Margaret, I'll PM ya


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Something just seems off.... When I went out about a half hour ago, she struggled to get up, kept falling and just couldn't get up. I had to pick up her back end and then her front to get her to stand. I gave her some cmpk and induced her. Fingers crossed it all goes well, regardless of what she has. It's always something with her, probably because she's my favorite.
Coup also has her triannual pneumonia again...


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Oh dear, glad you got the cmpk into her quickly. 

Thinking of you. Prayers for a safe delivery and healthy mom and kids.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh no! I hope they get better for you.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks everyone.  She seems to be okay right now, I don't know if she has laid down or not since I got her up earlier, but she's up right now. She seems to get hypocalcemia every year, she milks a lot. I thought she was going to be fine this year, she was totally normal and active yesterday and all days prior to. Hopefully she'll be fine, should have kids by tomorrow night.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Thank goodness, hope everything goes good Lacie. No fun stressing out about does about to kid I know lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yeah, last year she went down 4 weeks before she was due!  But after an entire bottle of tums, and a fat dose of cmpk when it got here, and then some more tropical tums every couple days, she was fine and made it to her due date, 4 days over even.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Hope she's OK and delivers her kids fine!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Hope everything works out


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Buck doe twins about an hour ago. Both pink nosed. Doe is a broken two tone, buck is broken cou blanc. Pics tomorrow


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Woohoo! Got a doe!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

good news!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats! We need pics...


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Yay!! A doe!
Good job Biagia!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Pictures?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

No Margaret...it's like this...PICTURES!? :angry: :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

This is totally against the rules.....you cannot announce a doe and keep us waiting for pics!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Sorry, I got busy, had to go to the airport and stuff, like everyday things, you know? :lol: Pictures maybe today, I'm not promising anything :lol:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

You still haven't shown us any pictures of Biagia's kids:lol:...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well, I will TRY to get pics of the kids tomorrow, just got a lot going on :lol: 
Also, as it turns out, Edna was pregnant :lol: Big, bouncy, not that colorful, but broken, almost banded, dark chammy colored, less than thrilling, buck kid.... :GAAH: But he's healthy, so whatever :lol:
Gonna try to sell Biagia's buck with papers, he's pretty nice.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I want to see Biagia babies:lol:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Ok, here are the kids.  Not the best pics, I was more focused on a couple dog portraits today.

Edna's buck, Roy Rogers McFreely :lol: He's cute, not very long or wide though. 















Biagia's doe, not a fan of the rump at the moment, but they're all in the middle of that teeter totter stage















Biagia's buck


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Coups buck. I know the front one of him looks like he's squatting or something weird, but he just stands that wide in the back usually. And him and the other bucks are already harassing everyone :lol:
And I also just noticed today that he has the same black side spot that his brother had too :lol: Shows how much I've been paying attention to them :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh shoot, almost forgot! Had an April Fools day filly today  She's a peachy/orange dun at the moment, pics later, maybe :lol:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats on the new filly. 

Kids are very cute.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

All the kids look great!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Yay, pictures!! :lol: 
The bucks are gorgeous. I can't decide which one a like better


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Come on Buffy, let me see what you've got in there.... I wonder what kind of ears they'll have :lol:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I wonder what kind of ears they'll have :lol:


Cute ones:lol:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Who's she bred to?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Who knows :lol: She jumped in with all three bucks!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Oh fun!
Maybe she'll have one kid from each buck:lol:


----------

